
A History of the Jerks: Bodily Exercises and the Great Revival (1803–1967) - samclemens
https://urichmond.maps.arcgis.com/apps/MapJournal/index.html?appid=8ef7a0dd39af4aa8ae0d8a3e884a406e
======
mistrial9
multimedia? or confessional.. let the captive and passive observer of the
museum exhibit here decide, since they cant use the data, rebuild the
components, see and understand how the exhibit was built, or legally share it
with modifications elsewhere.. might as well muse on the basis of this long-
past social sideshow .. good to look at..

